# Long exposure carnival



## BallZ6pd (Jul 19, 2010)

First try with long exposure on my 7D.  These were taken at ISO100 with the 11-16 Tokina at F22 and a 4-5 Sec exposure on a tripod with remote trigger.  Constructive comments most appreciated.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 19, 2010)

Zipper pic is pretty sweet.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 19, 2010)

You might want to embed the images in the thread for more responses.

Just a thought.

I don't click on links or thumbnails from persons unknown.



OOOOoooooo is that a Zipper?  Cool, my favorite ride.  Too bad it's not big enough to view.  :






​(see what I mean?)​


----------



## BallZ6pd (Jul 19, 2010)

embedded pics on the way.


----------



## muskokagirl (Jul 20, 2010)

Amazing shots...the first one is my favourite..


----------



## Nod (Jul 20, 2010)

Bryan Peterson would be proud of these shots, great work !


----------



## Derrel (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful color and nice long exposure blurring. The shots look good!


----------



## BallZ6pd (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks,  I'd like to play around with this more but all the local fairs have come and gone.  I might try some traffic shots.  I might also play with a ND filter to help make the exposure time last longer in conditions when there might be more ambient light.  

The biggest challenge for these shots was being patient and waiting for the rides to get going and making sure no one walked through my frame or bumped the tripod.


----------

